# Where to catch white bass?



## TJ Arfons

Besides the rivers near Sandusky and Lake Erie, what are the best lakes to catch some white bass? Have caught a couple on Berlin but haven't caught any there in a couple years?


----------



## FishingFitz

TJ Arfons said:


> Besides the rivers near Sandusky and Lake Erie, what are the best lakes to catch some white bass? Have caught a couple on Berlin but haven't caught any there in a couple years?


Berlin if you have time i can show you where and how i catch them after they move threw the river you can catch them all day and night


----------



## lawrence tracey

FishingFitz said:


> Berlin if you have time i can show you where and how i catch them after they move threw the river you can catch them all day and night


Hey Guys... do you have any good recipes for the White Bass.. i started keeping em last year... 
my buds laugh.. but i think theyre not bad!


----------



## legendaryyaj

FISH TACOS!


----------



## TJ Arfons

where do they go in Berlin after they come out of the rivers? and by river do you mean where the lake gets narrow past the bridges??


----------



## glasseyes

lawrence tracey said:


> Hey Guys... do you have any good recipes for the White Bass.. i started keeping em last year...
> my buds laugh.. but i think theyre not bad!


Best way to fix them is to use what ever batter you use for any other fish.
That said , I have been eating them for years and the main thing I learned is to make sure when you fillet them to take every bit of red meat off, when done you have what looks like a fish stick off one side. Cut high when taking skin off then cut down side of lateral line. I know you cut off some meat doing this but what's left is just as tastey as any other fish.


----------



## lawrence tracey

Thanks... cut out the red meat.. got it...

i do catch a bunch...started keeping em cause couldnt make sense of/ so many times / throwing back 10-20 good looking fish../ in a day of walleye fishing! Some people call em junk.. but Im liking em better all the time.. Also hear milk soak helps lessen gamey taste. 


Thanks for info!


----------



## LatinoHeat

lawrence tracey said:


> Hey Guys... do you have any good recipes for the White Bass.. i started keeping em last year...
> my buds laugh.. but i think theyre not bad!


The key to white bass is keeping the meat cold. If u don't put it on ice right away the meat gets soft and won't be flaky. Simple flour with salt and pepper, the into egg and milk bath followed by flour/salt/pepper shake and deep fry. I keep it simple and always enjoy the fresh fish...that and yes, grilled fish tacos with a double corn tortilla and cilantro is good


----------



## LatinoHeat

LatinoHeat said:


> The key to white bass is keeping the meat cold. If u don't put it on ice right away the meat gets soft and won't be flaky. Simple flour with salt and pepper, the into egg and milk bath followed by flour/salt/pepper shake and deep fry. I keep it simple and always enjoy the fresh fish...that and yes, grilled fish tacos with a double corn tortilla and cilantro is good


Also, for ridiculous numbers, hit the maumee River during the spawn. Late April/may. Can catch them nearly every cast. Boat. Shore. Waders. Doesn't matter.


----------



## perchjerk

I can't help being a butt-munch, but if you want to catch white bass, come walleye fishing with me.


----------



## glasseyes

BUTT-MUNCH ?


----------



## Bassthumb

Ive been told WB taste just like white perch. Ladue is loaded with all the WP you could ever want.


----------



## tomb

South end of Mosquito has large white bass.


----------



## All Eyes

Atwood Lake. Plenty of big ones too. Anyone who fishes there on a regular basis can attest to that. The water boils with them across the lake at times. Please take as many as you want. They are a real pain in the neck.


----------



## polebender

All Eyes said:


> Atwood Lake. Plenty of big ones too. Anyone who fishes there on a regular basis can attest to that. The water boils with them across the lake at times. Please take as many as you want. They are a real pain in the neck.


Unfortunately you can't take as many as you want anymore. The state put a limit on white bass on all lakes unless the lake is otherwise posted as having no limits.


----------



## Luda024

LatinoHeat said:


> Also, for ridiculous numbers, hit the maumee River during the spawn. Late April/may. Can catch them nearly every cast. Boat. Shore. Waders. Doesn't matter.


Maumee river right after the walleye run... Insane numbers. Side cut park is a good place to start. Jig with a plastic worm, small spinners and chatter baits...


----------



## Rybar

Sandusky River


----------



## shomethacrappies

Also I bleed mines like I do a walleye, never use to keep them but I do now


----------



## shomethacrappies

tomb said:


> South end of Mosquito has large white bass.


Haven't seen them in mosquito in years


----------

